# Qatar Aid



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahram Online:

"Egypt has received the US$500 million in financial aid promised by Qatar, Egypt's deputy minister of finance said on Thursday.

Momtaz Said announced in a statement that the sum, promised months ago. has finally entered the account of the Ministry of Finance held by the Central Bank of Egypt.

Said said there was no truth at all to newspaper reports that the Qatari government had reduced the promised grant or had proposed paying it to Egypt in installments.

The deputy minister praised the financial support provided by Qatar, saying it was a demonstration of the fraternal ties that bind the two countries."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would like to know what if anything that Egypt has paid for? Seems to me the whole country is run on donations.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mr Clegg was visiting Cairo to announce a £5million aid boost to stimulate jobs in the north African country, which was the scene of a revolution in the Spring.

Read more: Woman passenger's jet rage at Nick Clegg over his support of Human Rights Act | Mail Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Mr Clegg was visiting Cairo to announce a £5million aid boost to stimulate jobs in the north African country, which was the scene of a revolution in the Spring.
> 
> Read more: Woman passenger's jet rage at Nick Clegg over his support of Human Rights Act | Mail Online




This makes my blood boil...the UK job market needs a kick start.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

you gonna love this:

ABU DHABI (Reuters) - The United Arab Emirates plans to provide *$3 billion* in financial aid to Egypt but is still discussing the mechanism to deliver it, a senior UAE official said on Saturday.

"The UAE has approved an assistance of $3 billion to Egypt, but the mechanism is still subject to discussion," Obaid Humaid al-Tayer, minister of state for financial affairs, told reporters.

Tayer was speaking at a meeting of Gulf Arab finance ministers and central bankers in Abu Dhabi. He did not elaborate on the nature of the aid to Egypt.

The aid would be part of billions of dollars in financing support which Egypt is seeking to cope with an economic crisis since the ousting of president Hosni Mubarak in February.

Saudi Arabia will provide a package worth $3.9 billion in budgetary support, loans and Treasury bills to Egypt, Al Arabiya television quoted the Saudi ambassador to Cairo as saying earlier this week. Qatar has given a grant of $500 million, according to Egyptian officials, and Egypt is also considering loans from the International Monetary Fund which it previously turned down.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

And what will the price of all this generosity be?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Mr Clegg was visiting Cairo to announce a £5million aid boost to stimulate jobs in the north African country, which was the scene of a revolution in the Spring.
> 
> Read more: Woman passenger's jet rage at Nick Clegg over his support of Human Rights Act | Mail Online


FFS how **** are your politicians?

At least Berlusconi uses the taxpayer's money to get his leg over...yours just give it to all and sundry 

Does Clegg know how many people are out of work? Probably not living in his gated mansion in Surrey.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> FFS how **** are your politicians?
> 
> At least Berlusconi uses the taxpayer's money to get his leg over...yours just give it to all and sundry
> 
> Does Clegg know how many people are out of work? Probably not living in his gated mansion in Surrey.




And of course he had to deliver it personally, why not send it by post and save the country some money?


----------

